# Best Cigar Tube



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

I need to get myself a decent Cigar Tube, sometimes if i'm out all day i'll want to bring a cigar for later and i'm sick of sticking them in the aluminium tubes they sell the tubos in. I was thinking of this one Cheap Humidors Leather Wrapped Single Stainless Steel Cigar Tube

Any recommendations ?


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

That being said, i emailed their customer care on Friday and if they don't respond by the end of business today i think i'll switch to another site ( I use cheaphumidors exclusively)


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I use the Shuckins one all the time

http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/15/p_3341575_1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I too, use the Shuckins model. I did have Metal Cigar Tube - 2 Cigars but left it at a B & M lounge for five minutes and it vanished.


----------



## johnnysidestreet (Jun 16, 2013)

i use the 'Telescoping Airtight Travel Tubes Humidor for Cigars' from amazon...site won't let me post a link so just give a quick search i guess...they come 4 for 8 bucks and work great, just be careful with bigger gauged cigars.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

johnnysidestreet said:


> i use the 'Telescoping Airtight Travel Tubes Humidor for Cigars' from amazon...site won't let me post a link so just give a quick search i guess...they come 4 for 8 bucks and work great, just be careful with bigger gauged cigars.


what size gauge do you get in it


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

johnnysidestreet said:


> i use the 'Telescoping Airtight Travel Tubes Humidor for Cigars' from amazon...site won't let me post a link so just give a quick search i guess...they come 4 for 8 bucks and work great, just be careful with bigger gauged cigars.


try Amazon.com: Telescoping Airtight Travel Tubes Humidor for Cigars


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

Ideally i'd like something with a bit of presentation value too, I don't want it to just look like Tupperware for cigars Ha !


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

jacko said:


> i'd like something with a bit of presentation value too,


Oh, you're one of those.

lol, i kid.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> Oh, you're one of those.
> 
> lol, i kid.


I certainly felt like ..one of those ...when I wrote that haha I thought to myself, what's the least pretentious way of saying " no, i want something fancier"


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

My son and daughter-in-law gave me one of these Le Tube Single Telescoping Cigar tubes for Father's Day. Holds up to a 52 ring gauge churchill. It is air tight and has an attractive satin black finish.

Amazon.com - Single Telescoping Cigar Tube - Decorative Boxes


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I use one of these for 1-2 sticks...works great!

Cheap Humidors Cigar Caddy 3140 2 Cigar Travel Case


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I use the 3 finger version of the Xikar Envoy. They do make a single cigar model too. My only problem is that it only holds cigars up to a 54 ring gauge. Both Envoys do a good job of making you look classy though, so that has to count for something.


----------



## johnnysidestreet (Jun 16, 2013)

jacko said:


> what size gauge do you get in it


the site says you can do up to a 54, but it gets a little more snug than i'd like....you can fit a 52 without issue


----------



## MacWebDev (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you care about material? I've seen some nice stainless steel ones that look like a 3 cigar case, but when you open them up it's for 2 cigars and the 3rd spot is a small flask. Might be nice to have carry a dram with your cigars!

Personally I re-use tubos tubes for now... but will probably get a leather 2 or 3 stick case at some point. Would be primarily for formal events, so the appearance and no clinking sound if cutter is in the same pocket would be important to me... but that's just me!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I've also been looking for a travel humidor (specifically a tube) since I've seen one of the Shotshell ones that seem to work really well and also look cool. I'm specifically looking for something that can hold between 4-7 cigars in a relatively small footprint (that's why I like the tube) but I really dislike the 1-3 finger ones. Other than the Shotshell one I've seen a Cohiba branded one on Ebay that holds 3-5 but I can't seem to locate it anywhere on a Cigar retailer or even on Cohiba's website, are those actual Cohiba products or knock-offs? If anyone else has a suggestion I'm all ears, the leather "croc" one looks like junk so that's out.

I suppose there is also the new Jay-Z one but I'm not interested in the $350 Cigars, so unless someone wants to pay for the Cigars and let me buy the case....


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

It's hard to find a tube for a sixty ring gauge...any ideas along those lines?


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

I went with this one in the end. XIKAR | Envoy Leather Cases

I got the 3 and single case, both brown


----------



## mattw (Jul 8, 2014)

+1 for telescoping travel tubes.



johnnysidestreet said:


> i use the 'Telescoping Airtight Travel Tubes Humidor for Cigars' from amazon...site won't let me post a link so just give a quick search i guess...they come 4 for 8 bucks and work great, just be careful with bigger gauged cigars.


----------

